# Help, where can I buy these?



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Please can anybody help, I need another throw like this one, person who gave it me does not know where it was from originally. as you can see from photo, it is made of a type of thick cotton (quite heavy) with a raised pattern embossed on it and has tassles on each end. It washes brilliantly and when kitten manages a little scratch before I get chance to shout her off, there is no damage to it. I really want another but don't know where to start, I have looked on markets but they aren't there, anybody seen them anywhere? it does not have to be the same pattern just the same material.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Please can anybody help, I need another throw like this one, person who gave it me does not know where it was from originally. as you can see from photo, it is made of a type of thick cotton (quite heavy) with a raised pattern embossed on it and has tassles on each end. It washes brilliantly and when kitten manages a little scratch before I get chance to shout her off, there is no damage to it. I really want another but don't know where to start, I have looked on markets but they aren't there, anybody seen them anywhere? it does not have to be the same pattern just the same material.



Similar to the ones I got in Ikea???

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen these in the little shops in our village. Some of them are embroidered. Round tables are very popular because they keep heaters underneath and the thick tablecloths keep your legs nice and toasty.

Not sure where you live but I think if you go to some of the more traditional style Spanish shops rather than the big modern stores, you should find them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Most of the old-fashioned type haberdasheries (?) stock these. I could think of at least four or five shops in Durcal that do them, so guess it will be similar in other provincial towns. As Alcalaina points out, they are used on those funky tables with the braziers in the bottom. A damn fine invention and something I`ll be firing up when the weather gets seriously chilly.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for replies so far, don't think it is a tablecloth, (just put it on table for photo, it's definitely more a throw, the material is quite thick and is an oblong shape not round.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Thanks for replies so far, don't think it is a tablecloth, definitely more a throw, the material is quite thick and is an oblong shape not round.



I wish my contribution was more "stylish" but I'm sure its the same as the couple i got in Ikea  

Jo xxx


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot Jo, I will go and have a look in Ikea


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to hear the kitten is OK anyway!


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Glad to hear the kitten is OK anyway!


Yes she is fine, in heat at the moment and totally confusing the dog by thrusting her back end into his face. He keeps looking at me puzzled as if to say, I don't know this game. Ha Ha! anyway now she has come of age, she is booked in for spaying December 2nd.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Thanks a lot Jo, I will go and have a look in Ikea


.... or have a look at their website??

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've definitely seen something like that in IKEA and also in Dunnes Stores.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Great stuff, where exactly is Ikea, I have never been. I have to pick my friend up from airport on Saturday so might go then at the same time if it is nearer airport end, how far is it from Estepona and how do I get there? I think I have seen Dunns near Iceland Fuengirola, is that correct?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

While the IKEA store in Malaga is not centrally located, the good public transport and road links In the area make it easily accessible by any means of transport. The address for IKEA Malaga is Avenida Montserrat Caballé 12, 29140 Malaga, Spain. If you need somebody to give you direction you can try calling the IKEA store’s main phone line for information at +34 951 908 000. If driving from the east coast of Malaga, Grenada or Antequera you take the A7 and take the exit at Parador de Golf – Coin. If coming from the west you take the same road and get off at the same exit, except you are going the other way. Alternatively if coming from the east on the MA21 (what used to be called the N340) get off at exit 2 and the IKEA store is signposted from there.

The IKEA store in Malaga is well served by Bus line number 10 while Plaza Mayor is the train station you want to get off at for the store. The trains to and from the IKEA store in Malaga run every half hour.
I don't know that Dunnes store, the one we use is in Torre del Mar, El Ingenio shopping centre


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Great stuff, where exactly is Ikea, I have never been. I have to pick my friend up from airport on Saturday so might go then at the same time if it is nearer airport end, how far is it from Estepona and how do I get there? I think I have seen Dunns near Iceland Fuengirola, is that correct?


Its next to the airport - you cant miss it huge place with plenty of parking!!! And yes, Dunnes is just up the road from Iceland in Fuengi

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lovethesun said:


> Yes she is fine, in heat at the moment and totally confusing the dog by thrusting her back end into his face. He keeps looking at me puzzled as if to say, I don't know this game. Ha Ha! anyway now she has come of age, she is booked in for spaying December 2nd.


Sounds like not a moment too soon! Poor doggy!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a Dunnes store in the Larios Centre, right next to Malaga train and bus stations, too.

Can someone explain those tables, please! 

Sounds like the one in my daughter's flat - round chipboard table with a chipboard ring just a few inches above floor level. Is there supposed to be some sort of heater there beneath the tablecloth? Sounds cosy but very dangerous!


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its next to the airport - you cant miss it huge place with plenty of parking!!! And yes, Dunnes is just up the road from Iceland in Fuengi
> Jo xxx


Oh thank goodness for that, I was getting a bit of a panic on reading Thrax post, maybe that's another Ikea in centre of Malaga. It will be much easier next to airport, I would imagine I can practically see it from airport and if not there will be plenty of people to ask.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Oh thank goodness for that, I was getting a bit of a panic on reading Thrax post, maybe that's another Ikea in centre of Malaga. It will be much easier next to airport, I would imagine I can practically see it from airport and if not there will be plenty of people to ask.



you can see it coming into land!!! Its a big blue building on the N340 - A7 round about - it says IKEA on the side LOL 

Unfortunately I havent been there for a while and they have been re doing the road, so it may have changed. I know that googlemaps show a different road layout. Have a look at ikeas website first and see if they still have them. Cos if memory serves, its harder to find what you're looking for _inside_ the shop than it is to find the place!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> you can see it coming into land!!! Its a big blue building on the N340 - A7 round about - it says IKEA on the side LOL
> 
> Unfortunately I havent been there for a while and they have been re doing the road, so it may have changed. I know that googlemaps show a different road layout. Have a look at ikeas website first and see if they still have them. Cos if memory serves, its harder to find what you're looking for _inside_ the shop than it is to find the place!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Looked on their website and its all in Spanish so not sure what I look for, had a general surf around but can't see anything remotely like what I am looking for, any clues as to what they will be called?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lovethesun said:


> Looked on their website and its all in Spanish so not sure what I look for, had a general surf around but can't see anything remotely like what I am looking for, any clues as to what they will be called?


why not look in the local mercadillo - they for sure sell throws which look like that in ours


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> why not look in the local mercadillo - they for sure sell throws which look like that in ours


I've never even heard of Mercadillo, don't think we have those here.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have the Google toolbar enabled it will transalte the IKEA web page for you. There is only one IKEA in Malaga and yes it is very close to the airport. So close in fact that if you walk around the rear of the Wortens electircal store you can see the runway and watch the planes take off and land. Our boy loves watching the planes fly right overhead when we are at Plaza Mayor. The directions I gave you were from the IKEA website, but basically from the airport just look for the A7 or directions to Benalmadena. IKEA is the second exit off the motorway, signposted for Coin. The first exit, incidentally, is how you can find Leroy Merlins who also offer a range of fabrics and throws.


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

thrax said:


> If you have the Google toolbar enabled it will transalte the IKEA web page for you. There is only one IKEA in Malaga and yes it is very close to the airport. So close in fact that if you walk around the rear of the Wortens electircal store you can see the runway and watch the planes take off and land. Our boy loves watching the planes fly right overhead when we are at Plaza Mayor. The directions I gave you were from the IKEA website, but basically from the airport just look for the A7 or directions to Benalmadena. IKEA is the second exit off the motorway, signposted for Coin. The first exit, incidentally, is how you can find Leroy Merlins who also offer a range of fabrics and throws.


Ah thanks very much for that, I now feel confident that I can find it, getting lost is my strong point  If I go to Leroys first, is there a way to drive from there to Ikea along a back way or am I better getting back on the motorway and then coming off at the coin exit?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a backway along the N340 but we have never managed to do it. We always get back on the motorway and it's the next exit. Very easy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lovethesun said:


> I've never even heard of Mercadillo, don't think we have those here.


sorry - mercadillo is the word for outdoor market

many towns have one that visits every week


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> sorry - mercadillo is the word for outdoor market
> 
> many towns have one that visits every week


Ooops  yes been to all the markets and they aren't sold there


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> There is a backway along the N340 but we have never managed to do it. We always get back on the motorway and it's the next exit. Very easy.


I know the back way, but cos they're building a new road/roads, its changed everytime!!!

Jo xxx


----------

